# Anybody from Latvia??



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)

Where are all people from Latvia with sa? Its just impossible to find u. Aparently everyone in Latvia are insanely normal and extroverted (not saying u cant be extrovert with sa) but u know what i mean aint noone a scaredy cat there at all sheeesh

Please show urself or if u dont wanna reveal urself publicly please pm me


----------



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)

92 views and no reply?? r u hiding?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi edija, I’d say about 60% of SAS users are American, the other 40% are mainly British or Australian, with a few other countries mixed in. Unfortunately I can’t remember meeting anyone here specifically from Latvia.


----------



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)

please appear ppl


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

A bit of advice: perhaps you'd have more luck looking at the Latvia or Baltic social anxiety online communities - because with this being a global forum with not much traffic, it could be a long time before someone from Latvia happens to respond.


----------



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)

macky said:


> A bit of advice: perhaps you'd have more luck looking at the Latvia or Baltic social anxiety online communities - because with this being a global forum with not much traffic, it could be a long time before someone from Latvia happens to respond.


yea but there just isnt such groups anywhere
😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------

